# Another Magnepan fan



## cdillard (May 9, 2011)

I have 2 MG-10's and an MGCC back from '95. Though I was told they were designed with home theater in mind I have always thought they sounded better when playing music. But I used them for an informal home theater for many years. Now I have a dedicated room (20x17x9) and am ready to outfit it. I had thought of leaving the magnepan's in another rooom for music and going with a another brand for the home theater but I would be writing off the center channel. So, I am looking for suggestions. I could keep the magnepans and add 2 MMGW's for an all magnepan 5.1. Would it be illogical to keep the magnepan center channel and blend it with a new set (non magnepan) for front and side or even more for 7.1? I've always liked the magnepans but have read pro and con regarding using them for home theater. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to HTS. I am a huge fan of Maggies and think that perhaps going with the new 1.7's for your Mains and a powerful Subwoofer like an SVS PB-12 with your MG-10's as Surrounds would make for an outstanding HT.

The only issue I would see is the need for outboard amplification to get the best out of the speakers, but using a quality Subwoofer crossed over at 80hz might make it possible to use a powerful AVR. However, I do think outboard Amplifiers would be the best direction as Maggies are not the easiest to drive speakers out there.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Glad you could join us, cdillard!


----------



## lg_0 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi cdillard,

I'd have to agree entirely with Jack on this! I'm also a great fan of Magnepans and would also suggest two important things: 1) a very responsive (& musical if you're into music as well as HT) subwoofer like REL (I've heard good things about SVS but have never used them), 2) an amp capable of driving 4 ohm loads (I'm very satisfied with the Emotiva I've recently purchased).

I'm sure that you'll love a Magnepan HT system and, again, agree with Jack on his recommendation for the new 1.7's (I own the 1.6's and absolutely love them). There nothing like Maggies to create such a wonderful soundstage!

Have fun!


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Glad you could join us, lg_0!

I love Maggies for music, I'd like to catch a movie backed by them.


----------

